# golden eagle model 7000 30-06



## Cassiday (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a golded eagle model 7000 30-06. I have searched the net and have found nothing about this rifle. It is a bolt action, walhut checkered stock. Just was wondering about the quality and value of this gun. I see it was from houston tx but mentions Japan


----------



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

I found your thread shortly after posting my own. I have the same model, in the same caliber. I thought that i would let you in on some of the little bit of info that i have found.
Depending on the condition of your rifle; from what I have found; the gun is most likely in the price range of about $500 -$600 -- if it is a Grade I; Grade II have fine engraving and run hundreds more; I think.

Here's random info that I've been able to scrounge up:
-Nikko Firearms Co. Ltd. Located in Tochgi Japan
-Bluebook of Gun Values 27th Edition lists some interesting background 
and location info but not much other manufaturing info other than that
they also produced a line of bolt action rifles for Winchester.
-Reportedly built rifles to Weatherby QC standards and construction.
-I've actually found a few websites that sell Nikko Golden Eagle parts:
-Numrich Gun Parts corp sells a decent list--I don't really know when 
to expect them to re-up their stock though.
-http://rifle-stocks.com/actions_available.htm -- Has the ability to
produce VERY beautiful, straight from the factory drawing spec,
replacement stocks; in varios grades of finish.
I haven't been able to check it out but a collectos's association know as GOLDEN EAGLE COLLECTOR'S ASSOCIATION --11144 SLATE CREEK RD, GRASS VALLEY, CA 95945-- is credited as being the foremost experts and historians for the Nikko Firearms Co.

I hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## DaveW (Jul 31, 2009)

Great information!

I own a Nikko Golden Eagle, .270 cal, and it's been used sparingly. This thing SINGS on the range.

It shoots like a dream, looks good enough to get a lot of comments and I'm proud to carry it. Problem is, I knew very little about the manufacturer and just found out more than I had been able to glean in months of searching.

Thanks.....'

I have no idea what this gun is worth, but I promise ya, I'd never sell knowing what I would have to have for it!

Would LOVE to have another one like it in a different caliber. Does anyone know what other cal's beside the 30.06 they were produced in?


----------



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey DaveW; 
The other calibers that Nikko produced (as far as I've been able research) for the M7000 were 7mm Rem Mag, a 25-06, 30-06, and of course the .270; those were only the Grade I calibers, I'm not quite sure what Grade II calibers they had (considering it was their dangerous game / safari line). I have also seen, at random, on various gun auctions sites M7000's chambered in a 300 Wetherby mag; this of course was not a factory chambering as far as I know...I've been wrong before though.

I have a 30-06 I'm trying to sell at a gun shop. :wink:

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## nolenrentals (Jan 31, 2011)

The golden eagle rifle was made in calibers 22-250 243 25-06 270 win 270 weatherby 7mm mag 30-06 300win mag 300 weatherby mag 338 win mag also in african cal 375 h&h and 458 win. the africans came with sights, all other models with scope mounts only. Two different importers, Kanemosha gohso, and golden eagle firearms. Usually the golden eagle firearms rifles are stocked with english walnut, and the goshos with darker black walnut. Some of the wood is truly outstanding, The rifles came in grade 1 and grade 2 . The latter with factory engraving. An extremly fine rifle on par with some of the finest factory rifles made ( in fact the parent co, Nikko, made the Mark V for weatherby.) They also shoot extremely well with 1 in MOA or less the norm. Sadly, their triggers are not the best. hard to adjust, and sometimes impossible. I believe the same as the weatherby triggers of the era. Made rifles under this name from late 70,s till early 80,s The rifles were offered with nikko scopes, and a hard case as an option. Very Collectable as they aint making no more. Expect to pay 500 to 1200 depending on the wood and grade. Also some calibers are quite rare, I have a collection of all calibers with some extras. I would say 7mm mag and 243 the most common, with 25-06 , 338, 22-250 the rarest.


----------



## realdon (Feb 20, 2011)

nolenrentals, I have all of the calibers EXCEPT the .270 Weatherby and certainly would like to find one. If one of your extras is in that caliber and is for sale please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------

